# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Pil en te vroege menstruatie

## JessS

Dag allemaal

mss raar om als jongen hier te komen posten maar een goei vrindin van mij zit met een probleempje en haar vriend zit er weinig mee in en ze durft zelf geen actie te ondernemen en ik geef teveel om haar om het zomaar te laten.

Ze is 17 en neemt al een jaar of 8 de pil. Sinds kort zit ze met het probleem dat na de eerste 2 weken van de strip haar regels al doorkomen ipv tijdens de stopweek. Ze heeft al 3 soorten van pil gehad, 2 keer één van 30 en nu zit ze op 50. De dokter geeft geen hogere dosis meer en verder heeft hij ook ni veel gezegd ivm de situatie, vroeg enkel of ze andere manieren had om ni zwanger te geraken.
Moet er wel bij zeggen dat ze de laatste tijd onder stress leeft, mede dankzij de ruzies die ze heeft met haar vriend.
Is dit iets om zich zorgen over te maken? Moet dit verder onderzocht worden of moet ze nog even afwachten?

Ik hoop op een paar reacties want zelf gaat ze geen actie gaan onderneme als het aan haar ligt...  :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

het lijkt erop dat ze niet goed tegen DE PIL kan, door spotting(doorbraakbloedingen), die treden tijdens de strip op.
ik denk dat de arts bedoelde te zeggen of ze andere voorbehoedsmiddelen zou willen gebruiken.
vroeger(long time ago)had ik ook altijd doorbraakbloedingen en heb daardoor voor een ander voorbehoedsmiddel gekozen.

----------


## willemijn2

@sietske763
Zo denk ik het ook.... 

Veel sterkte met verder zoeken

----------

